
10 less-than-great personality traits of entrepreneurs - drm237
http://www.16thletter.com/2008/02/25/10-less-than-great-personality-traits-of-entrepreneurs/
======
rrival
What do I win for all 10?

Brilliant: "most people will tell you $50 million, and you know they’re lying.
I’m already discounting it because I’m a venture guy just like you are.” And
they’d say, “Yeah, but $18 million just isn’t interesting.” So I changed my
spreadsheet to say $50 million. And they said, “OK, that’s pretty
interesting.” - James Currier, founder, Tickle

------
jfornear
The only thing setting entrepreneurs apart is their inclination to buckle down
and make things happen. It really isn't that complicated, and all the
sensationalism is just unnecessary.

Though the Woz quote about being one with the computer is classic... Now I'm
paranoid that I have Woz in my lap, which is dirty.

------
xirium
From the article: 9. Dirty

I describe it as a deferred garbage collect.

~~~
thaumaturgy
Thanks, that made me chuckle.

------
brk
Interesting, but hardly limited only to entrepreneurs. 99% of the people I've
worked with have all exhibited at least one of these traits, and most people
show 2 or more.

~~~
kingnothing
If you met someone who didn't have at least one of these traits, I'd be
willing to bet that he might be diagnosable as a sociopath. These are all just
a bunch of base human emotions, really. I think the author is simply trying to
point out that he thinks entrepreneurs exhibit them to higher degrees than
most people.

------
yters
Woohoo! I'm an entrepreneur...mainly because I can't live in normal society.

Hmm, maybe there's some causation going on here...

------
Spyckie
Its just the other side of the same coin...

------
mixmax
I'm guilty of a few of those

